# Beheading video



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

For the pure curiosity of it I would like to see the video of Nick Berg. I know this sounds sick and I know it's bad but I really want to see it for my self and see what all this is really about and get a real feel for it. Can some one post it or at least email or pm me please??? I would really appreciate it, I think it has been taken off all other major sites already. Thanks again.
PS. I'm not physco


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I wanted to see it too. As T'S DENTICULATUS said he is not a psycho and I am not either.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I would post the link but I can't here and I can't email you. Yes it is sick to want to see that and it will make you feel sick, if you look around enough you can find it.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I'd like to see it as well.

-PK
-Psycho, but the harmless kind.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

It is all over kazaa

edit: it WILL make you sick to your stomach


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

the guy was murdered, show some respect.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Dude that is the sickest f*cking thing I have ever seen. I can't wait to join the f*cking army. I want to personally kill the arab sand african american who did that. Dirt Arabs.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think wanting to see someone die is pretty sick


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> the guy was murdered, show some respect.


 the guy was a complete moron. He was almost asking to get killed by going to the country to begin with. He was offered free flites out, he refused and he was not there under military protection. He was just interested in the involvement of the country and war at hand. Geez, is it really that big of an american tragedy that he died? HERES YOUR SIGN.

btw- of course im not happy with anyone dieing, nor does anyone rightfully deserve death (just a boat ride to an island with the rest of the morons). He caused quite a bit of upset and it really hurt bush's campaign. Like it or not, Bush is a damn good president.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Like it or not, Bush is a damn good president.










lol yeah riiiight


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> the guy was murdered, show some respect.


 oh please, if your gonna say that you might as well not see piranhas eat feeders or watch any sort of animal hunting and killing then. Isnt that also considered murder? Im not trying to be cold hearted here but people want to see this vid out of curiousity and learn a thing or two and realize that war is definitly not what bush or the majority of the public eye seems to be. Its about time something (unforunatly this) has to happen just to give everyone a reality check.

Im tired of these people saying it should not be in the net. If you dont like it dont see it. Why must some people look at the video in a negative way? Why can you guys see it as a lesson and a reality check.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

eye for an eye. That butch beatch that led the iraqi around naked on a leash should feel pretty damn proud right about now.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Innes said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > Like it or not, Bush is a damn good president.
> ...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

how was he beheaded?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

used a knife.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ok, i just watched it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

slylie said:


> eye for an eye. That butch beatch that led the iraqi around naked on a leash should feel pretty damn proud right about now.


 a lease and a beheaded is 2 totally diffrent things
it is a tragedy and he knew what he was in for
i really feel sorry for nyone that has to deal with this war


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Has anybody actually watched the whole video? As soon as I heard a scream I turned it off, that in itself was enough to make me feel like I was going to throw up. I can't imagine what he must of went through before he actually did die, that is 100x worse than being paraded around with your underwear around your head.

And, the reason I did watch some of it was out of curiosity like someone already said.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I just watched the video and that is the sickest sh*t I have ever seen, im shaking and I think I have to throw up.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dude...that was vicious. I have never seen anything like that nor do I hope I ever will again.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Runningmad said:
> 
> 
> > the guy was murdered, show some respect.
> ...


 SHUT UP







He did not ask for it, he was trying to help out the people. This thread sucks, i can't believe that people like our selves are actually having this conversation. Mods close this thread as it is only going to get worse in content.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

The version I saw has the sound all out of synch. If someone has a link to a version whos sound ISN'T all out of synch, PM me plz


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I watched the whole thing a couple of days ago...
And I have to say I will be forever scarred by it, It made me cry, and not very many things do... It's not my style.
I was on the verge of throwing up for hours after watching it.
Actually, I feel sick now just thinking about it.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well its been like an hour and I cant get the sight out of my mind.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

delirium said:


> I watched the whole thing a couple of days ago...
> And I have to say I will be forever scarred by it, It made me cry, and not very many things do... It's not my style.
> I was on the verge of throwing up for hours after watching it.
> Actually, I feel sick now just thinking about it.


 This is y i will not watch it nor attempt to look at pics of it. Just knowing that he was helpless, and that he was over there to help our gov't. It sucks


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > eye for an eye. That butch beatch that led the iraqi around naked on a leash should feel pretty damn proud right about now.
> ...


 homosexuality is illegal in muslim law, those prisoners were forced to preform sexual acts on eachother, and one was beaten to death.

Thats pretty bad, not the same as getting your head sliced off with a knife, but if someone spits on u, u dont spit back, you split their head open with a hammer.. well, at least i would.

revenge is allways a step up.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I can't imagine why anyone would want to see it outside of morbid curiosity. I surely don't. Just the verbal details make me sick. The terror and pain this poor guy went through. It sticks in my mind, I've never seen the video nor do I want to.
This man was put to a painful and horrifying death. Our prisoners were merely humiliated.
For the first time ever, I wished we would just send a nuke their way! That's how enraged it made me!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> Just knowing that he was helpless, and that he was over there to help our gov't.


He wasn't over there helping our gov. 
He was freelancing... If had been contracted by a company, this probably wouldn't have happened to him.
Don't get me wrong though, The enigneers that were torched were contracted.
But the bigger companies that send people over there have security.
I'm in a family of expats... Rule #1 is not to go over there with a solid company contract. But that is still dangerous as my father-in-law has been kidnapped for money numerous times in The middle east and Africa.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The upshot of this, will be, I hope, to fire up our military. If this event has done to us what it did, it must have revved our military times 10! Their mistake.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I got it, Email me.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

if i can't post this link, mods please remove it for me....

the vid's at muchosucko DOT com (yes, you have ta type it in yourself).... should be in top vid before 12am, and scroll a little bit down if it's pass 12.

btw...it's gross.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

accr said:


> if i can't post this link, mods please remove it for me....
> 
> the vid's at muchosucko DOT com (yes, you have ta type it in yourself).... should be in top vid before 12am, and scroll a little bit down if it's pass 12.
> 
> btw...it's gross.


 Personally, I don't have a problem with people posting the link. I just don't see why anyone would want to view it.









VIEWER DISCRETION definitely advised.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I seen it and its just wrong.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok i know if i watch it i will have a flash back in my mind for a long time and it will suck , but the sheer curiosity of seeing something like that is hard, damn , i know i shouldnt but i kinda am interested,

so for all ppl whove seen it u think its worth watching??? or u think i def shouldnt ?,


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I've seen it and it make me feel sick for a while afterwards. People say that we have been desensitized to violence because of all the violence in video games and movies and such, but I think thats total BS, because theres a big difference between knowing something is real and watching entertainment... The video is of a real man, and a real event, and it just made me sad to watch it. I think you have to make your on decision on whether or not you want to watch it.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> The upshot of this, will be, I hope, to fire up our military. If this event has done to us what it did, it must have revved our military times 10! Their mistake.


 f*cking RIGHT, watch out IRAQ!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will repeat. DO NOT POST this video or post links to it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will repeat. DO NOT POST this video or post links to it.


 Took care of that already yesterday before it got out.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will repeat. DO NOT POST this video or post links to it.


 ok, sorry

if you really want it enough do a search, but its sick and discusting, I wish I never seen it


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I can't amagine the few seconds that he was alive knowingly getting his head choped off. i watched it and now i feel sick i advise you not to watch it.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

edited


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Why must some people look at the video in a negative way?.


 The guy gets his f*cking head hacked off!! What the hell is positive about that?!?!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> For the first time ever, I wished we would just send a nuke their way! That's how enraged it made me!


 Im with ya on that one


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to see it outside of morbid curiosity. I surely don't. Just the verbal details make me sick. The terror and pain this poor guy went through. It sticks in my mind, I've never seen the video nor do I want to.
> This man was put to a painful and horrifying death. Our prisoners were merely humiliated.
> For the first time ever, I wished we would just send a nuke their way! That's how enraged it made me!


 Our prisoners were not merely humiliated...... They were raped, sodomized and murdered. Rumsfeild already has quoted this as being part of the pictures he saw. So this was an eye for an eye.

I would be pissed if someone took my wife and raped her.

Not that there is any justification of both sides but dont be so naive as to claim that they were merely humiliated.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

When I first heard this on the news, I thought they decapitated him quick and easy. While I was browsing through a website I usually go to, I saw that the video was there so I decided to watch it. When I saw how they actually cut his head off fuckin disgusted me and I couldn't even eat my dinner anymore. I feel so sorry for the guy







. They really need to pay for what they've done.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That video is disgusting. I honestly wished I didn't watch it. It made me mad, sad, and very confused about how life is. It makes a person appreciate the small things in life. After viewing it, I couldn't sleep all night. I slept like around 8am in the morning because I was so upset over it.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

It was the grossest sh*t i have ever seen and wish i wouldn't have seen it.

He was an Idiot, Any Anerican over there that is not in the military is asking for trouble.

Bush is a good president? WHere do you live, not the U.S. i hope, Bush is terrible. Name one positive thing he has done sonce he has been in office?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I just saw the video I feel so sorry for that guy I wanted to cry those f*cking ************ need to get what they deserve f*cking nuke them all


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Name one positive thing he has done sonce he has been in office?


 Captured Saddam.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I saw the video as well.... apparently you can find it just about anywhere, it's the most downloaded Clip since the Paris Hilton sex tape was introduced.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> I just saw the video I feel so sorry for that guy I wanted to cry those f*cking ************ need to get what they deserve f*cking nuke them all


 You need to realize what you just said is the problem with this world.

I watched it and feel nothing. No hate no sadness. Its life and death. Murder has been a recurrence that has followed us throughout time, and so has hate.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

channafreak said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the video I feel so sorry for that guy I wanted to cry those f*cking ************ need to get what they deserve f*cking nuke them all
> ...


 One who feels nothing at the sight of brutal death is a sad soul. I feel bad for you, as one who does not feel the sad feelings of life cannot possibly enjoy the positive.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

kdblove_99 said:


> It was the grossest sh*t i have ever seen and wish i wouldn't have seen it.
> 
> He was an Idiot, Any Anerican over there that is not in the military is asking for trouble.
> 
> Bush is a good president? WHere do you live, not the U.S. i hope, Bush is terrible. Name one positive thing he has done sonce he has been in office?


He was an idiot? Its not like he was over there for his vacationing enjoyment. He went to HELP THE IRAQIS. His intention was to help build the communications infrastructure up. His murderers hurt themselves in more ways than one with their act.

And Ms. Natt ...















Bush actually TOOK ACTION when we were threatened and attacked, in contrast to our last president who let sh*t slide.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

channafreak said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the video I feel so sorry for that guy I wanted to cry those f*cking ************ need to get what they deserve f*cking nuke them all
> ...


are you f*cking kidding me you can honestly say you watched the vid witout a thought in the back of your mind and not feel bad for this man who had his head slowly severed from his body your an idiot and a godam liar :nod:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

channafreak said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the video I feel so sorry for that guy I wanted to cry those f*cking ************ need to get what they deserve f*cking nuke them all
> ...


 i know what you are saying.. but you are one sick bastard


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i did a search and it is ther eto dl but not sure if i wanna now.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

downloading now but i think ill watch it tomorrow in the day time.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> downloading now but i think ill watch it tomorrow in the day time.


 I wouldn't your gonna say sh*t I shouldn't have watched that


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Jesus....sorry guys I really feel unmoved by watching it....I watched it again just moments ago to see if I did feel anything. I dont think im a sad soul and I dont feel like a sick bastard. I do suffer from depression and im on a really bad down right now. Maybe thats it. Boarderline personality disorder detach emotional reactions from me too. I just broke up with my fiance of 5 years 2 weeks ago and I am pretty emotionally dead right now.

However the greatest feeling I have in life is helping others. Its the only real way for me to deal with my own problems. Im sure if you met me you would like me better. I just hope that the emotion that overwhelms most of you is sadness and not hate so we can better understand a soulution to this problem.

Sorry If I offended anyone but I am not lying. (skater4life)


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Jesus....sorry guys I really feel unmoved by watching it....I watched it again just moments ago to see if I did feel anything. I dont think im a sad soul and I dont feel like a sick bastard. I do suffer from depression and im on a really bad down right now. Maybe thats it. Boarderline personality disorder detach emotional reactions from me too. I just broke up with my fiance of 5 years 2 weeks ago and I am pretty emotionally dead right now.
> 
> However the greatest feeling I have in life is helping others. Its the only real way for me to deal with my own problems. Im sure if you met me you would like me better. I just hope that the emotion that overwhelms most of you is sadness and not hate so we can better understand a soulution to this problem.
> 
> Sorry If I offended anyone but I am not lying. (skater4life)


 not saying I was offened it's hard to believe that you didn't feel sorry


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > skater_4_lyfe said:
> ...


 lol......sadly your right.. I do have a hard time feeling positive about anything in my life.... Anything.

Except for my f*cking fish that is.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus....sorry guys I really feel unmoved by watching it....I watched it again just moments ago to see if I did feel anything. I dont think im a sad soul and I dont feel like a sick bastard. I do suffer from depression and im on a really bad down right now. Maybe thats it. Boarderline personality disorder detach emotional reactions from me too. I just broke up with my fiance of 5 years 2 weeks ago and I am pretty emotionally dead right now.
> ...


 Yea...well I guess I have seen death before. If anything skater try and calm down and fight a noble battle instead of wanting to kill ***********.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Sorry If I offended anyone but I am not lying. (skater4life)


not saying I was offened it's hard to believe that you didn't feel sorry [/QUOTE]
Yea...well I guess I have seen death before. If anything skater try and calm down and fight a noble battle instead of wanting to kill ***********. [/quote]
whats to be calm about a innocent man being killed for no reason


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

But there was a reason..... Just not one you agree with.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

channafreak said:


> But there was a reason..... Just not one you agree with.


 I think everyone wouldn't agree with


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

channafreak said:


> But there was a reason..... Just not one you agree with.


 man you sound like a stupid hippie


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Channa, I'm sorry to hear about your fiance. That must be really hard, I had a somewhat similar experience recently with a girlfriend, but it was no where near the length of time that you had (5 years). Just keep your chin up man


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > But there was a reason..... Just not one you agree with.
> ...


You know I have been trying to be civil this whole time but......

EDITED.........emotional overload.....


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Channa, I'm sorry to hear about your fiance. That must be really hard, I had a somewhat similar experience recently with a girlfriend, but it was no where near the length of time that you had (5 years). Just keep your chin up man


 Yea I read your topic everyday enriqo..... It made me feel better at the responses you were getting. It sucks being cheated on.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

edited


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

EDITED too........ this is a retarded argument


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

talk talk and more p*ssy talk. You should all thank who ever the f*ck needs to be thanked that you can talk talk and more talk.


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

why don't you guys read a f*cking book and learn.


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

What ever happened to the American?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Since all of you kiddo's lack the social skills to have a decent, civil discussion, this thread is closed.

btw: the next one who uses racist language ("************" included) can look forward to a 7-day break from PFury - this is a civil board (well, that's what staff tries to maintain) - no place for nazi-esque remarks here...







(in case you forgot - read the damn board rules)

It's sad to see many here are unable to engage in discussions without disrespecting others...









*_Closed_*


----------

